# How to identify M or F?



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

*** got an albino and a red oscar. What clues are there in deciding what sex they are??


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

whats the size of them?

I don't know this is always true or not, but according to my experience, male oscars breeding tube usually can be seen almost all the time when they are mature. especially if other oscars are in sight. its pointed almost backward and might be very small and hard to see ( in non breeding situation ) but theres something there!
but females breeding tube can not be seen in normal situation.

thats my own experience, correct me if i'm wrong please.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

There is no proven way to sex oscars. There's a lot of theories, but nothing solid besides watching them spawn. some will say the "eye spot" on males travels up the dorsal fin. But both my females have that. During courting some will say males are more aggressive, but I've seen it the other way around. Some will say the female will do most of the cleaning on the flat rock provided for a spawn, but my current male does all the cleaning :lol:

As for Blu-rays theory, can't say I've ever heard that one, or noticed it in mine :-?


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

I trust my theory more than others :lol: it usually gives the true answer.

male breeding tube is smaller, pointy and usually can be seen most of the time ( at least a bit of it! )

http://xs128.xs.to/xs128/08233/oscar_male843.jpg

http://xs128.xs.to/xs128/08233/oscar_male2630.jpg

female breeding tube is wider, rounder and usually can be seen only at the breeding time.

according to this, even I can say my 6" young oscar is a male!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Cool! You're lucky, none of my males look like that!

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you! and thanks for correcting the links! i thought the forum will resize big pics itself 

those were old pics! look at a new one :thumb: :


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

As stated, there's no 100% positive way.

Some people will say to take them out of the water and vent them. However, this only works on mature oscars...

Art


----------

